# Who would/should take the shot? (Team USA)



## technologic (Aug 5, 2006)

Hypothetical (and as it looks, improbable ) situation:

Team USA is down by 1. Imbounding half court, Team USA possession. Assuming current rosters, who should come off the screen and take the mid-range jumper?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe, but since he isnt there... Melo


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wade or lebron.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

but coach k will give it whoever is hot i bet.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

DuMa said:


> but coach k will give it whoever is hot i bet.


What if they are all ice cold?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> What if they are all ice cold?


If they're all ice cold we wouldn't be down by only 1.

Also, if a player is really "clutch," it doesn't matter how cold they've been. They'll still be able to make the shot if needed. Do you remember the Cavs-Lakers game where Kobe made the winning shots after having a horrible game?

Anywho, IMO it should be DWade. It will probably be whoever Coach K selects as captain though.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I would be most comfortable with Carmelo.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, Carmelo. Or Gilbert Arenas. Maybe just shoot it early enough for Dwight Howard to rip down the offensive board and dunk the ball for the win.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

carmelo or lebron


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Speaking as a Heat fan, I feel comfortable with Dwyane taking that final shot.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah, Carmelo. Or Gilbert Arenas. *Maybe just shoot it early enough for Dwight Howard to rip down the offensive board and dunk the ball for the win*.


Best course of action. I know its only been exhibition so far but Dwight is destroying the offensive glass.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Gilbert Arenas


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How much time is left? No play should have just one option. I would have Melo, Bron, Wade, and Arenas out there, and whoever got open the best would get the shot.

Melo is probably the hottest from mid-range right now though. But if everyone was cold, I'd try and send Lebron or Wade to the basket.


----------

